# Why only get CC sometimes?



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Does anybody have any idea why you only get CC sometimes in a show downloaded via Tivo Stream?

I think, but not have confirmed, that I always have the CC on the original show on the Tivo just fine. (One exception being that I think shows transferred TO my Premiere 4 from my Tivo HD often do not have CC anymore.. at least with a recent Tivo update.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a bug. CCs only work for shows recorded from digital channels. They don't work if the show is from an analog channel. (maybe SD digital too) Analog stations, and some SD digital, use a caption format called EIA-608, while HD channels use EIA-708. It appears that the Stream can only do EIA-708. I actually have a contact at TiVo and reported this as a bug. He said he filed it with the engineers so they know about it. Not sure when they're going to fix it though.

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Well, my Premiere 4 cannot record from any analog channels.. and I record virtually always from SD, and HAVE sometimes gotten captions even from the shows recorded from SD channels.. I am 99% certain. (I only got the Tivo Stream a few weeks ago, and had the Premiere 4 a bit longer than that, and was recording some HD soon after I got the Premiere 4 when I knew it was empty.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah SD digital channels can be either 608 or 708. Analog is always 608 and HD is always 708, but digital SD can be either. Just depends on the channel.

Try transferring a show that does work and one that doesn't to a PC using TiVo Desktop and then look at them in MediaInfo. I'm betting you see the same thing. The one that does work uses 708 captions and the one that doesn't uses 608 captions. 

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is there any way to tell what format the recording has while it's on the Tivo? (or even from kmttg maybe) I'm on a Mac, so have no idea what MediaInfo is, probably some Windows program.

I just want to double-check.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MediaInfo is cross platform...

http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en/Download

Dan


----------

